# Best porn star



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Who's your favorite adult entertainer?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Sunrise Adams


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 7, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 7, 2006)

jenna jameson in her prime.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 7, 2006)

Jesse Jane


----------



## Vieope (Aug 7, 2006)

_ALBOB_


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 7, 2006)

Jill Kelly


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 7, 2006)

I really like kaylynn she's got that real dopey look to her I like it. Tera Patrick is decent aswell.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2006)

Seka.
John "The Wad" Holmes.
Vanessa Del Rio.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 7, 2006)

n/a


porn is wrong...


----------



## Vieope (Aug 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> n/a
> 
> 
> porn is wrong...


_I agree. _


----------



## themamasan (Aug 7, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I really like kaylynn she's got that real dopey look to her I like it. Tera Patrick is decent aswell.




A good friend of mine lives right across the street from Tera Patrick.  She came up to him the other day and introduced herself and a fine-ass girl she was with.  He pretended to not know who she was.  He always throws a huge Halloween party every year, so all the guys at work have told him he better invite her over next year.  I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Jill Kelly


She looks like a transvestite


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Jill Kelly


Yuck!!!!!


By the way are you gay??? Because that is a man baby.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nah maybe just a bad pic. I think she's dope.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mercedez a close 2nd


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

holly body


----------



## MACCA (Aug 8, 2006)

Porn bores me too tears, seen one seen them all....


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2006)

Lanny Barbie, I love her so.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lanny Barbie, I love her so.



im sure she loves u to


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Jill Kelly



She used to have a pee-pee.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 8, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lanny Barbie, I love her so.



I liked that pic, so I looked her up.  Wikipedia.com says she has had sex on film with her half sister!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanny_Barbie


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 8, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> She used to have a pee-pee.


 
Nah that's not true lol.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I liked that pic, so I looked her up.  Wikipedia.com says she has had sex on film with her half sister!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanny_Barbie




God damn it Clemson, do you have to fuck up everything for other people. You just completely killed that for me.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 8, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I agree. _


 
100%?


----------



## aceshigh (Aug 8, 2006)

thought that would turn u on more , seeing as how u are from alabama


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Jill Kelly


 
I bet it was at least 9"...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 8, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lanny Barbie, I love her so.


 
Time to do some research.










j/k I will never masterbate again.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 8, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> God damn it Clemson, do you have to fuck up everything for other people. You just completely killed that for me.



My bad, some people are into that kind of thing.  I thought you might like it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamie Lynn is up there:








Crissy Moran is also a nice pacakage:


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> My bad, some people are into that kind of thing.  I thought you might like it.





			
				aceshigh said:
			
		

> thought that would turn u on more , seeing as how u are from alabama




Why the hell did I have to be born and raised in this hellhole? If it isn't bad enough that my southern drawl cracks people up on ventrelo, I have you turds cracking jokes about "sister fucking". 
To make things worse, Alabama has such a bad reputation that I really don't even have much of a comeback for it.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 8, 2006)

can't be beat


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 8, 2006)

It's been beat 100,000x...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> holly body



FUCK YEAH.  I cant seem to find enough of her.

Jenna Jameson
Sydnee Steel (horrible fucking actress)
Rocki Roads
Tera Patrick ( great actress)
Devon
Jesse Jane (havent seen too much of her)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It's been beat 100,000x...


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It's been beat 100,000x...


 There's way to many prono hoes to consider one the best.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 8, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> There's way to many prono hoes to consider one the best.



Just throw some names in a hat, close your eyes and pick one out. Presto.


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know.................I like ass parade and bangbros. Onion booty


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 8, 2006)

I love amature porn.  That stuff's waaayyyy better.

But for mainstream I like Janine Lindamuler (the chick that banged Vince Neil).
Jill Kelly and Tera Patrick look good too.


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I love amature porn.  That stuff's waaayyyy better.
> 
> But for mainstream I like Janine Lindamuler (the chick that banged Vince Neil).
> Jill Kelly and Tera Patrick look good too.


I like ass plain and simple.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 8, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I like ass plain and simple.


sara jay


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> sara jay


Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 8, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I love amature porn.  That stuff's waaayyyy better.
> 
> But for mainstream I like Janine Lindamuler (the chick that banged Vince Neil).
> Jill Kelly and Tera Patrick look good too.




ewww...........amateur is crap!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont know.................I like ass parade and bangbros. Onion booty


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 8, 2006)

Raven Riley


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 8, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> ewww...........amateur is crap!!!



In mainstream porn and mags like Playboy all the chicks look like barbie dolls and have tons of make up.  I like the real stuff.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 8, 2006)

i like it all


----------



## aceshigh (Aug 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Why the hell did I have to be born and raised in this hellhole? If it isn't bad enough that my southern drawl cracks people up on ventrelo, I have you turds cracking jokes about "sister fucking".
> To make things worse, Alabama has such a bad reputation that I really don't even have much of a comeback for it.


mwahahaahahahaha american chicks love my australian accent and i have no idea why ,,i thought we sounded bland  and rough  ,but the yankee chicks love it ,,i was talking to 3 yank chicks for about 2hrs and they were wetting there pants,,and yet when i type to them they think im a moron ,,maybe its the way i type i dont know
moral of the story is develop an australian accent if u want the ladies


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> mwahahaahahahaha american chicks love my australian accent and i have no idea why ,,i thought we sounded bland  and rough  ,but the yankee chicks love it ,,i was talking to 3 yank chicks for about 2hrs and they were wetting there pants,,and yet when i type to them they think im a moron ,,maybe its the way i type i dont know
> moral of the story is develop an australian accent if u want the ladies




Lawl... you are so full of shit!


----------



## aceshigh (Aug 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lawl... you are so full of shit!


when u say that do u sound like this yourrrrrre fullow shieeet and doest it take 15 seconds to say??


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> when u say that do u sound like this yourrrrrre fullow shieeet and doest it take 15 seconds to say??



No, I speak fast and I use proper grammer for the most part.


----------



## aceshigh (Aug 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> No, I speak fast and I use proper grammer for the most part.


well arent u special


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> well arent u special



I am special, just like everyone else.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2006)

i don't know who the best is but the worst is Cytheria...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Leanna Heart*





*Savanna Samson*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2006)

My favorite and always will be. don't you just love her?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> My favorite and always will be. don't you just love her?



It's true. There is something about the women who let a man put his whole arm up their ass that has always been such a major turn on to me.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *Leanna Heart*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## the nut (Aug 9, 2006)

I have that movie on my p.c., Teagan fucks like a champ!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2006)

Cytheria does too but she pees all over the place like 25 times while she's doing it. bleh. she should have just called herself "Urethra"


----------



## the nut (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not a fan of those faux-squirters. Anyone can piss all over the place, but when a chick really squirts, sweeeeet!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

Leanna is nice too.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

Euro-Girls are far more erotic than any of the plastic bitches in American prorn where the dudes have to jerk off forever just to bust a nut.  Jodie Moore is my pick.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

OMG! Boiler!  I've never heard you talk like that before!!


----------



## blink0 (Aug 10, 2006)

aria giovanni and tera patrick


----------



## the nut (Aug 10, 2006)

Aria Giovanni is smoking, and Euro Angels do some shit that makes me blush.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 10, 2006)

man u guys must watch alot of porn.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 10, 2006)

Who are all these women...can we see some pics please.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 10, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Who are all these women...can we see some pics please.


They are there. you just have to be over 50 to view them. Change the age under your avatar to view


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 10, 2006)

If TOM posted the pics, they are of Bea Arthur, so I would stay under 50 as long as humanly possible.


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2006)

Sky Lopez. Shes super hot. I am at work so theres no way I can post a pic, but yeah shes my pick.


----------



## the nut (Aug 10, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Who are all these women...can we see some pics please.



Aria Giovanni


----------



## the nut (Aug 10, 2006)

Sky Lopez


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^^

chya, she's happenning.!!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If TOM posted the pics, they are of Bea Arthur, so I would stay under 50 as long as humanly possible.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 11, 2006)

Teagan Presley! She loves the hardcore stuff


----------

